# Needle adjustment on John Deere 348 small hay baler



## aussie hayman (Nov 8, 2008)

Can anybody tell me of any problems with the John Deere 348 small square baler in adjusting the needles to stay in the middle of the needle slots and still perform the function of touching the knotter frame when it goes through the frame or does John Deere have a problem in this area. I have tried changing the needles thought they were bent and have changed the needle frame but hasnt cured the problem the needles still rub on the needle slots going through. ? Hope its not a warped bale case.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Im just throwing an idea, What about your knotters are slide over for some reason, just hard trying to imagine what the problem is with out looking at it.
THOMAS


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly what''s wrong either without looking at it. There are specific clearances for those needles when they are installed. If your talk to your dealer he should give you the specs.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

We run a JD 336 baler and I think the knotters are similar if not identical. If I remember right, the needles are supposed to contact the knotter frame on the right side with about 10 lbs. of force needed to separate them. Has the position of the knotter frames on the knotter shaft been changed? By relocating the washers backing the cotter pins in the shaft, you can change the clearance between the pinion gears and the drive cam- gears on the shaft. This would have a very small effect on the needle - frame clearance. I think most of the adjustment is done by tightening the needle mounts under the balecase.


----------

